# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Galenika Batch 2817, Legit or Fake?

## Pericu

Sorry, wrong sub :-/

----------

